# 1965 cosmic flyer



## richjw1946 (Feb 9, 2015)

A lady told me she had a bicycle that she might be interested in selling.  She said she had the bicycle since she was a young girl.  I assumed it was a girls bicycle.  What she had was this all original Cosmic Flyer and, of course, I bought it.
Rich


----------



## jd56 (Feb 9, 2015)

Love these Cosmic Flyers. Black on coppertone paint scheme...I like it looks like all the parts are there, even the grips.

Hard to find those one piece tanklight lens, though. Shame one is side is damaged.

Can always upgrade the tanklight to the dual switch too. Just add the horn and a replacement dash panel.

Nice find.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## richjw1946 (Feb 9, 2015)

Actually the  tank light issue has been fixed.  This is an old picture.  I didn't even notice it  until you pointed it out Thanks.  Rich
P.S.  I can make those headlight lenses.


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice find! I like the colors.


----------



## wrongway (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice! Like my red and black version.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 2, 2016)

richjw1946 said:


> Actually the  tank light issue has been fixed.  This is an old picture.  I didn't even notice it  until you pointed it out Thanks.  Rich
> P.S.  I can make those headlight lenses.




can you still make those headlight lenses?  

I have a 64 solar flite I need to replace the lens on.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 3, 2016)

Cool bike, like the color combo.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 3, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Cool bike, like the color combo.




If you still have that then you are STILL the coolest kid on your block and all the Schwinners envy you! 

(This one does)


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 8, 2016)

Cosmic Flyer. Hadn't made the connection before but seems Peter max ripped off the name about 1972 when he'd made that Pan American advertisement, hippy, psychedelic poster . this version is more recent but yet, there ya go. Prob could cut out, crop Peter's flyer and paste it in a photo of a bike, 'Cosmic Flyer riding a Cosmic flyer' [grin]

BTW although, for those who recall Max, No, Peter Max did NOT create the art in beetles movie, 'The yellow Submarine' Albeit, whoever did, sure looks like it eh.
As once an art Major in School, I've always loved hatting Max, since about 1969, cause dammit he left near nothing for the imagination. As seen in the Yellow Submarine, even that dope could  not imagine a style that wasn't virtually copying Max. Geez!


----------

